#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  The rising cost of living in Thailand

## Chico

Only been back about 2 weeks and noticing the dramatic price hikes for day to day living how the hell are the average Thais able to pay these days.?

----------


## Dillinger

> dramatic price hikes


care to give us some examples?

I see marlboro light are nearly half a days wage now

----------


## kmart

^Big price hikes on imported goods, coddling the domestic industries.

----------


## Chico

Cigs for one Krong thip we're 75 baht a couple of months ago now 95baht.

Eating out in restaurants, in Jomtien for 8 days has seen a considerable rise in prices.

The kids love eating in KFC Mc ds etc  :yerman: and the prices have shot up, for example, fillet of fish burger 69baht it was 39 baht a couple of months ago, a coke in Mac'ers 69 baht.a cone of ice cream was 10 baht now 15 baht

Also seen one ball of ice cream in a cone 70 baht, which i quickly refused my dauhters selection.
Looking in Tesco Lotus, Big C prices have also had big price hikes with there clothing.

Just bought 3 kg of chicken 255 baht 15 baht increase per kg.

To be honest I've tried ignoring the prices and just paying but seeing my spending increased dramatically.

The prices of Hotel rooms also

----------


## AntRobertson

If cigarettes, eating out, fast food, hotel rooms etc. constitute your "day to day living" then there's your answer right there.

----------


## Luigi

^^ Yeah, but how about the increase in the rental income you get from yer land?

----------


## Chico

> ^^ Yeah, but how about the increase in the rental income you get from yer land?



What land is that Luigi, I can't own land here. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

The land you paid for.  :Smile: 


I'm just looking at cinema tickets for My Little Pony. 270b for a Honeymoon Seat. Which I presume is for two, or I'll be leaving the kid outside.

Fancy it Sweet-Cheeks? You can buy the 400thb Maccer's afterwards.

----------


## buriramboy

> Cigs for one Krong thip we're 75 baht a couple of months ago now 95baht.
> 
> Eating out in restaurants, in Jomtien for 8 days has seen a considerable rise in prices.
> 
> The kids love eating in KFC Mc ds etc and the prices have shot up, for example, fillet of fish burger 69baht it was 39 baht a couple of months ago, a coke in Mac'ers 69 baht.a cone of ice cream was 10 baht now 15 baht
> 
> Also seen one ball of ice cream in a cone 70 baht, which i quickly refused my dauhters selection.
> Looking in Tesco Lotus, Big C prices have also had big price hikes with there clothing.
> 
> ...


You're a chef and feed your kids KFC and Macdonalds?

----------


## Chico

> The land you paid for. 
> 
> 
> I'm just looking at cinema tickets for My Little Pony. 270b for a Honeymoon Seat. Which I presume is for two, or I'll be leaving the kid outside.
> 
> Fancy it Sweet-Cheeks? You can buy the 400thb Maccer's afterwards.


Maybe in January sweety will be up your way then, does the honeymoon seats come with free condoms, only do safe sex.

I.m  going for a pint with Cyrille and Robertson. :Smile:

----------


## Chico

> You're a chef and feed your kids KFC and Macdonalds?


When my kids are on holiday they can eat whatever they like, at home they are allowed such things only rarely.

----------


## cyrille

> I.m  going for a pint with Cyrille and Robertson.


We'll try and make it worth all those months of denying your children nutritious food.

Apparently jeff will be hosting the pub quiz.

----------


## Chico

Yes Have to keep them native.

----------


## Luigi

> You're a chef


ffs Chico, like Flouncy, can't even boil water.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I.m going for a pint with Cyrille and Robertson


Get fucked. I'm busy that day (whatever day it is  :Smile: ).

----------


## Luigi

He'll be washing the dishes to pay for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

I never mentioned that I'm paying. :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Just got back from BKK and did notice a slight rise, although not much. BTS seemed a few baht more, but that could have just been me forgetting the prices. Got some shirts for work at Big C- no sense in spending big money on them when the kids (OK,  mostly me ) are just going to get marker all over them. Less than two shirts seems like a good price to me.  Eating out was cheap- good hotel breakfast and Took Lae Dee on short self imposed pool breaks. Dinner was a no budget affair- nice to have diversity, something Mandalay really lacks. 

Did see what all the fuss was about when it comes to the First Class seating at the cinema at Emporium. Fairly decent spread in the lounge and a nice seat- not sure it was not really worth it though. Tangent: If you haven't seen the new Blade Runner go and see it.

----------


## Luigi

Star of Light was still 700b as of yesterday afternoon.


Maybe it was just overpriced 10 yrs ago.

----------


## Chico

Just having a quick look around, I find the UK is becoming Cheaper than Thailand on many things, reading this guys post, he says Thailand is cheap.

https://www.thethailandlife.com/cost-living-thailand

----------


## Chico

Meant to add he does eat mostly imported goods.

----------


## Chico

Another site to compare.

https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-l...k?currency=SYP

----------


## Chico

Think I'll FO to the phils. :Smile: 

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...untry=Thailand

----------


## HuangLao

I guess not many have taken close notice - which might be par for non observant Farang-type.
A greater percentage of Thais grow and tend much of their daily subsistence, as they have for ages.....withholding the urge to consume commercially from a Farang perspective.

Sure, items across the board have seen price increases. In some cases, booze and tobacco products and some staples, significantly.

Yet, if one did a truer and fair comparison by not using the proverbial Western-style supermarket or other like commercial entities as a bookmark, one will find surprises.
Check out a real local Thai market some time and you'll find that things haven't changed terribly much over the years.

Numpties.

----------


## stroller

How much is sticky rice in Portland these days, Jeff?

----------


## Luigi

> Where are you buying your kids clothes in the Uk? Barnados?


Cheapo Chico Chinos n Chuddars. 

Half way down the alleyway by The Bull's Head.

----------


## Chico

Nowt wrong with being a cheapo chico. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Gotta love the markets here for xmas shopping for those back home :Smile: 

This was my last foray to one....

----------


## Dillinger

Fish flops

----------


## Dillinger

Booze bottles with xmas lights instead of alcohol.

Theyre gonna love me this yuletide :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

A beagle for 50 quid

----------


## Dillinger

And you dont get this in Big C,






 to sit with a bunch of sex pests

----------


## Luigi

You coulda pixelated me bud.

----------


## Dillinger

That thong does look a bit tight darlin

----------


## HuangLao

> You coulda pixelated me bud.


You're not that old fart on the far left that requires help up the steps, are ya? 
....with a 30 yo fatty at one's side.

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Luigi is the 30 year old fatty. Too much good eating.

----------


## Luigi

I confirm nor deny nothing.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Sorry Lui mate,  sorted it now :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Cheers bud. 

Never know who coulda stalked me.




Yes we do. It woulda been Methy The Nutter.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Luigi not had any pics of your Giks recently what happened, you got a limp dick nowadays. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

The rising cost of living in Thailand bud. Can't afford 'em.  :Sad:

----------


## Chico

Sell your Condo. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Which one?  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

That's better gents ... a bit of light hearted TD Banter.

---

For us ... we buy a fair share of the Boy's clothes when in the Kingdom.

They want $20/$30/$40 bucks for a 1/2 decent Kid's polo shirt in the West, all because of the fancy logo.

Better in the Temple Market for Bht 150 ... plus you can get stuff there that you can't in the West.


Expensive?  Still can never get my head around the cost of optical glasses in Thailand, rip-off tis is.

*Cheap?*  Most things Medical, especially Dental Care.

----------


## OhOh

Anybody compared the price of a typical, local, Thai, everyday, home cooked meal with a European, ameristan, the UK or one of it's colonies everyday, home , cooked meal? Not a restaurant meal in a major city of any country.

----------


## Thai3

I eat frozen stuff from big c and 7-11, wife can't cook western vegetarian but I think she's just lazy. Best way to save money is never go shopping with  the mrs

----------


## jamescollister



----------


## jamescollister

Pic above, local place in Buntharik, pork steak, pepper sauce, salad and toast 59 Baht, same price for beef or chicken.

----------


## HuangLao

> Anybody compared the price of a typical, local, Thai, everyday, home cooked meal with a European, ameristan, the UK or one of it's colonies everyday, home , cooked meal? Not a restaurant meal in a major city of any country.



One shouldn't expect such comparisons, as any realities would certainly defeat the sole illusional political/social agendas that most seem to want to push...

----------


## Pragmatic

> Gotta love the markets here for xmas shopping for those back home


You want a cheap market? Go Aranyapratet.

----------


## terry57

Fook me Jeff,

You would be lucky to be able to afford a shit sandwich.

 :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> Fook me Jeff,
> 
> You would be lucky to be able to afford a shit sandwich.


It's about enjoying what you can afford, I'd reckon.

----------


## Thai3

deleted

----------


## stroller

> Fook me Jeff


That's wishful thinking, Teary.
Only rent boyz and the other oaf will follow your invitation.
How's ya piles?

 :cmn:

----------


## fishlocker

> It's about enjoying what you can afford, I'd reckon.


Is the implication that there are some real ass kissers and shit lickers in the house that may well enjoy a turd burger?

Some do seem to spew their chocolatey goodness about the place. Kinda funny in a strangely demented way.

----------


## DrB0b

> Is the implication that there are some real ass kissers and shit lickers in the house that may well enjoy a turd burger?
> 
> Some do seem to spew their chocolatey goodness about the place. Kinda funny in a strangely demented way.


That would be maanaam you're thinking about. Keeps pestering Luigi to send him some of his soiled undies. Here's a pic maanaam drew a few weeks back showing the start of his dream date with Luigi.

----------


## Luigi



----------


## petercallen

I wonder when some posters have returned to their home country, if they ever have when complaining about the cost of living anywhere in Thailand
Probably the only imported thing i buy regularly here is a leg of New Zealand lamb from makro at under 400 baht a Kg, Aussie lamb costs more per KG in Australia

----------


## tomcat

...just picked up some sweet and juicy New Zealand apricots at B450 the kilo...last year they were B425!...

----------


## Headworx

^That's one of the many things that make living here enjoyable TC, imported food items like apricots, pears, cherries, peaches, strawberries, etc are available pretty much year round as they're imported from countries where such things are in season somewhere around the globe. They won't be cheap, but they're available!.

----------


## sabang

I suppose, when we talk about 'cheap', we should account for all factors. Such as the fact that the aussie government (bless 'em) would pay me something like 5,000bht per week, plus various other gifts such as rental allowance & free public transport, just to live there and do nothing. This is my entitlement as a citizen & taxpayer (gawd knows I've paid for it)- and lets face it, that reduces the cost considerably. Oh, and health care too.

We should also account for serving sizes (for food), and overall quality control considerations. A rip off Asian dish (250-300bht!) at some soulless shopping mall in Oz is over twice the size of it's dirt cheap equivalent from a local market here- and if you account for the filling (not just rice) more like treble. It is 1.5- 2 meals for this sparrow appetite. Oftentimes better too. But it still costs more- thanks to the aussie gov't for subsidizing it.  :Smile: 

Then there is the cost of inflation, and currency movements- when I moved to Thailand 13 years ago, Bht was around 30 to AUD- now it's a bit under 25. A large bottla beer from a local shop was 35bht- now 60bht. Cigarettes- worse. Food- well, the place that you could get a small bowl of noodle soup for 10 bht on Soi Nernplubwan no longer exists. Supermarkets- I don't think they are cheap at all here really, when you compare to some of the bargains to be had in expensive Australia if you shop around. Smokes- ferget it. If you move back to Oz, you give up. That's not all bad I suppose.

You can live frugally, or lavishly, anywhere. Just a question of getting to know the ropes. You didn't think that everyone in Sydney, Singapore, London, NY etc is a millionaire, did you? Not so- there are bargains to be had, catering for that substantial majority who are not. Same same Thailand- where you can pay 230bht for a Guinness, 60bht for a Leo, or whatever for a bottla lao khao.

The cost of living in Thailand has most definitely risen over the last decade, substantially.

----------


## cyrille

Have you been away from home for a long time, HW?

Just wondering, as these days surely most of our home countries have a huge range of imported food items, notably fruit, at far more competitive prices than you will find in Thailand. OK so the stronger baht has had an effect on lowering the cost of imports, but still the prices for imported fruit do not compare ime.

Now domestically grown fruit and veg is a fantastic bargain at the right places, for sure.

TC's apricots cost him US$15! Who the fuck spends that on a kilo of fruit back home?

----------


## buriramboy

> Have you been away from home for a long time, HW?
> 
> Just wondering, as these days surely most of our home countries have a huge range of imported food items, notably fruit, at far more competitive prices than you will find in Thailand. OK so the stronger baht has had an effect on lowering the cost of imports, but still the prices for imported fruit do not compare ime.
> 
> Now domestically grown fruit and veg is a fantastic bargain at the right places, for sure.
> 
> TC's apricots cost him US$15! Who the fuck spends that on a kilo of fruit back home?


Obviously not potless TEFLers but even in the likes of Aldi in the UK strawberries, raspberries and the like will come in at about $15US per kilo if for some unbeknown reason you wanted to buy a kilo. Personally I find the 200g packs for circa £2 to be sufficient.

----------


## petercallen

I just checked my bank withdrawals for everyday living expenses in Thailand for 2018, it includes all household and vehicle expenses medical expenses, personal expenses and touring in Thailand etc, we have 3 adults and 2 children in our household
It does not include the cost of overseas holidays or new vehicles, its up to the individual if they ride a bicycle or drive a Mercedes Benz or  hitchhike or travel first class 
Total bank withdrawals was 500,000 baht or 20,000 AUD, very cheap to live here in my opinion

----------


## tomcat

> very cheap to live here in my opinion


...depends on your financial resources, of course, but I find life in bkk good value for money...not everyone wants (or can afford) apricots, but for those who do (or can), their availability brightens the day just that little bit more...*_slurp_*...

----------


## cisco999

> care to give us some examples?
> 
> I see marlboro light are nearly half a days wage now




I simply had to give them up.

It was either that or the lady and me dog.

----------


## Stumpy

Prices are rising but the overall total bang for the buck is still is here in Thailand by a significant margin. Its all about replacing what we had in our home country with local itms here. Personally I can live without Apricots, Peaches, Cherries etc and quite enjoy Watermelon, Mango's and Pineapple's and other local fruits.  We get outstanding pork from our friends who have a farm. We have chickens which in some areas based on zoning in the US you cannot even have. I enjoy our coconuts and the juice. The local market I can get Basil and Cilantro for 5 bht. In the US Basil is almost $2 for a plastic bag full. 

Living here for me is Tax free. No Property tax, no mortgage. Even with the prices rising here, I was burning nearly 6x what I did in the US monthly for what I consider a lesser quality of life in a few regards.

I know in the US I could not have retired early, here I am. I gave up or sacrificed nothing IMHO.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I just checked my bank withdrawals for everyday living expenses in Thailand for 2018, it includes all household and vehicle expenses medical expenses, personal expenses and touring in Thailand etc, we have 3 adults and 2 children in our household
> It does not include the cost of overseas holidays or new vehicles, its up to the individual if they ride a bicycle or drive a Mercedes Benz or  hitchhike or travel first class 
> Total bank withdrawals was 500,000 baht or 20,000 AUD, very cheap to live here in my opinion


£1,000 a month is OK I suppose, if you're not hesitating about any expenditures, but it's a lot more than I think a lot of people imagine the cost of living (given those criteria) to be. I suppose a lot of people imagine that bumming along on £200 a month (Thai style) is what the bottom end would be, but I would wonder what the point of being there was if your QoL wasn't at least twice as good as in, e.g.: the UK

----------


## Stumpy

> I suppose a lot of people imagine that bumming along on £200 a month (Thai style) is what the bottom end would be


You are right.  Many come here thinking they can live a relaxing comfortable life on $500usd a month.  Good luck with that.

----------


## buriramboy

I suppose if live in Nakon bumfuk own your own house, don't go out drinking and whoring and live on rice, berries and bugs 15k baht a month is doable and fair play to those that do but fuk that for a life.

----------


## Luigi

> £1,000 a month is OK I suppose,


When I moved out here around 2005 I'd meet guys that were recently retired from the UK, state (or close to state) pensions of 1k GBP, aged mid-late 60's, and that 1k GBP was around 70k per month.



Fast forward a decade and that 1k has gone from 70k per month and everything is really cheap, to 43k per month, everything is 2 or 3 times more expensive, and they're in their late 70's. 

Possible been ripped off at least once whilst here.


Fok that. 

I pity the guys that sold up back home to buy some house in Noi's name.

----------


## CaptainNemo

I've seen a lot of houses there at the moment that seem to be about 50% the value of ones in the UK, which is quite a lot really... but then that's probably something to do with having higher standards, and only looking at houses that have a modern hotel finish, rather than some sticks and concrete tin-roofed barn in a remote paddy field in the sticks. A lot of the "additional costs" are in the things you take for granted in the west.

----------


## buriramboy

No council tax or equivalent is there in Thailand? That's the one I resent paying in the UK, mine is North of £2k.

----------


## wasabi

> Cheapo Chico Chinos n Chuddars. 
> 
> Half way down the alleyway by The Bull's Head.


Primark , are the best .

----------


## CaptainNemo

> When I moved out here around 2005 I'd meet guys that were recently retired from the UK, state (or close to state) pensions of 1k GBP, aged mid-late 60's, and that 1k GBP was around 70k per month.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward a decade and that 1k has gone from 70k per month and everything is really cheap, to 43k per month, everything is 2 or 3 times more expensive, and they're in their late 70's. 
> 
> Possible been ripped off at least once whilst here.
> 
> 
> Fok that.


I tend to think that whether it's company/work or family/personal, land ownership is everything... I've seen fancy pants techie firms critically constrained because they have no land/building assets and can't even find never mind afford the commerical land they might need; same goes for joe bloggs and homes.

You'd want to have a couple (or more) of buy-to-lets in the UK as a cushion probably, but you've got to think about how much are you actually ending up with in your piggy bank. 
Running a techie business might work to top that up, but even that's a lot trickier to get off the ground than it might seem - that's why so many of them are selling "secret hints tips and answers" books and courses online instead of the actual product they purport to help people learn how to produce and sell!
Selling educational snake oil to locals might be the ticket.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> No council tax or equivalent is there in Thailand? That's the one I resent paying in the UK, mine is North of £2k.


Usually more near the remoter coast, so I hear.

----------


## buriramboy

Talking about buy to lets in the UK if a cash buyer going to be loads of bargains about soon due to tax changes 're tax relief on buy to let mortgages and stamp duty at an extra 3% for all properties you buy other than your main residence. Can get good returns in scummy Crewe 2 bed flats can pick up for circa £70k rent for circa £500 a month.

----------


## stroller

> Selling educational snake oil to locals might be the ticket.


Is that what you've been doing?

----------


## CaptainNemo

I read that the best net rental yield is in Hull, Southampton, Portsmouth, but it seems to shuffle about a lot... Liverpool looks better than Crewe.

UK house prices: The best and worst areas for buy-to-let investments in the UK revealed | City A.M.
Britain's highest yields: the best 10 postcodes for buy-to-let - Telegraph
Buy-to-Let Rental Yield Map 2017/2018
https://www.express.co.uk/life-style...tspot-plymouth

All the mood music is of the market seizing up and growing at a crawl for the next 4-5 years... the growth from 2013 seemed to peak by late 2017 and levelled off, and there's news of a building backlog, and buyers holding back to wait and see until after May, and Autumn rate rises.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Is that what you've been doing?


Not yet, but it seems like all the more lucrative ways of making money are parasitic and exploitative; any tips?

----------


## buriramboy

Thing is with shitty Crewe if HS2 does come to fruition property prices should in theory rise substantially so you will have a nice capital gain as well as your 8% rental yield. Also the deserted and run down town centre is supposed to being demolished and regenerated in next few years. If everything comes off current property prices are a bargain. No one is going to argue that Crewe itself is anything other than a shithole but it's 2 main plus points are it's cheap to live, I'm currently supping a John Smith's at £2.10 and there are plenty of jobs as in if you don't work in Crewe it's by choice. Also get outside the town in any direction just a couple of miles out and a different world. Nice villages or market towns and Cheshire countryside.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Never had a reason to venture into the "north midlands", it's like that blank bit of the map of middle earth north of Mordor...

----------


## buriramboy

> Never had a reason to venture into the "north midlands", it's like that blank bit of the map of middle earth north of Mordor...


I'd never set foot in this part of country  before 2009, circumstances brought me here then daughter settled so just have to grin and bare it but the end is now in sight.

----------


## Troy

> When I moved out here around 2005 I'd meet guys that were recently retired from the UK, state (or close to state) pensions of 1k GBP, aged mid-late 60's, and that 1k GBP was around 70k per month.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward a decade and that 1k has gone from 70k per month and everything is really cheap, to 43k per month, everything is 2 or 3 times more expensive, and they're in their late 70's. 
> 
> Possible been ripped off at least once whilst here.
> 
> 
> ...


I am one of those guys that sold up and built a house in the wife's name, later to divorce. A damn site cheaper settling the divorce in Thailand than it would have been back in Blighty, that's for sure. She gained money and lost a family, something that she has not, and will not ever recompense. I lost money and gained a family and an extended family and they have helped me tremendously through a very tough period of my life.

 Money helps but it isn't everything in this world...

----------


## tomcat

> Selling educational snake oil to locals might be the ticket.


...a crowded field...

----------


## petercallen

> No council tax or equivalent is there in Thailand? That's the one I resent paying in the UK, mine is North of £2k.


Correct i was paying approx 75,000 baht a year per undeveloped building block in Australia ( no house built on them) in local govt rates and charges and water rates, if you build a house on them the rates and charges increase by up to 100% our cost here for the same services is 480 baht a year for rubbish removal

----------


## CaptainNemo

> ...a crowded field...


not everyone has to do it in a field.

there are specialist niches that aren't adequately catered to even in the developed world.

----------


## tomcat

> there are specialist niches that aren't adequately catered to even in the developed world


...way too much work: TEFLing is fun and easy...

----------


## CaptainNemo

...and remunerated accordingly?

----------


## HuangLao

> .....the developed world.


Developed?
In what sense _​developed?_

----------


## Chico

My cost of living has become much cheaper nowadays in butt fuk Yaso, Makro Tesco and BigC are selling limited farang foods these days,living on Thai foods these days, a trip to Ubon is called for.

----------


## Thailandbound

Interesting thread, can I make a 'what is the cost of living' in Bangkok thread? Curious about it.

----------


## Dragonfly

When I moved to Thailand to setup my business in early 2000s, I didn't expect costs to rise as much, probably because in Europe, inflation has been modest, but here, it's always been a problem

in terms of actual costs, between the office and staff to pay, and the wild swings of the exchange rates, I saw my actual costs go up 100% in less than 5 years

in the meantime, I couldn't charge my overseas clients a 100% increase in fees, so I had to absorb 50% of that increase on my annual profit margin, and smooth out the remaining 50% on annual price increase

eventually I got squeezed out, making the business no longer viable, and the clients complaining I was getting too expensive and at par with US and European competition

the wild currency swings were forcing me to "cash advance" all client expenses without knowing how to recoup those swings eventually

I have lost about 500,000 USD (low estimate) in exchange rates alone between the time I had fixed my price in USD, and my costs in THB

I should have used Futures USD/THB swaps but didn't want to get into that and increase my level of stress, which was high enough with all my crazy overseas clients (Hedge Funds, Wealth Advisors)

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Developed?
> In what sense _​developed?_


In all the blindingly obvious ways, Jeff.

----------


## Chico

Dragon your business must be very successful, considering the amount of time you spend on TD :smiley laughing: 





> When I moved to Thailand to setup my business in early 2000s, I didn't expect costs to rise as much, probably because in Europe, inflation has been modest, but here, it's always been a problem
> 
> in terms of actual costs, between the office and staff to pay, and the wild swings of the exchange rates, I saw my actual costs go up 100% in less than 5 years
> 
> in the meantime, I couldn't charge my overseas clients a 100% increase in fees, so I had to absorb 50% of that increase on my annual profit margin, and smooth out the remaining 50% on annual price increase
> 
> eventually I got squeezed out, making the business no longer viable, and the clients complaining I was getting too expensive and at par with US and European competition
> 
> the wild currency swings were forcing me to "cash advance" all client expenses without knowing how to recoup those swings eventually
> ...

----------


## Dragonfly

> Dragon your business must be very successful, considering the amount of time you spend on TD


working on US markets with a 12h lead was convenient, so hard to work late at nights, and plenty of time to recoup during day time  :Smile:

----------

